# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Mond en tand >  Mond en tong branden

## Avanderkruk

Heb sinds twee jaar last van een brandende mond en tong met name s,nachts kno arts kan er niets mee ik wordt twee a drie keer per nacht wakker tanden poetsen en weer proberen te slapen m,n nachtrust wordt ernstig verstoort wie geeft mij de gouden tip om dit op te lossen.
Aad vd Kruk

----------


## ppolleke

Hey Aad.. ppolleke zegt eerst pijnbestrijding voor het ongemak.. mondspoeling met Lidocaine (vrij verkrijgbaar.. indien niet krachtig genoeg met voorschrift.. op bereiding bij apotheek).

Goede mondhygiene geen sterke, zure voedingsmiddelen en parodontax tandpasta als basis.. maar het allerbelangrijkste is BORAX.. alle dagen zoals op het flesje staat en ongeveer 1 maand geduld.. de verlichting komt eraan..

Opmerking en uitzondering.. doet wel pijn.. eet Verse ANANAS.. doet verschrikkelijk pijn maar kuist gans je mond op van restjes, bacterien , enzo..na een half uurtje eerst water drinken (spoelen).

Maar het zit hem vooral in de BORAX.. groet ppolleke

----------


## Nel62

Hallo. 
Jaren geleden heb ik bijna een jaar gelopen met de klachten die je beschrijft. Ik heb toen uiteindelijk een verwijzing naar de dermatoloog gehad, die een allergietest deed en me meteen doorstuurde naar de allergologe. Daar bleek ik allergisch voor pinda;s, wat ook in sommige voedingsmiddelen zit, paprika, kerrie en toen ik dat uit mijn eten wegliet was het branden snel weg. Zodra ik iets eet waar het in zit en ik het niet weet , dan brandt het weer. Misschien een optie om een verwijzing te vragen naar een allergoloog en gebruik mijn ervaring dan bij de artsen, want ik heb best moeten vechten voor erkenning.
Wat was ik blij dat ik van dat vreselijke branden afwas en lidocaïne helpt niet. Ik heb dat ook eerst gehad.

Ik hoop dat dit voor jou de oplossing is en je ermee geholpen bent. 

Groeten
Nel.

----------


## ppolleke

hey Nel62.. ppolleke zegt.. Vechten voor Erkenning.. het blijft een zeer groot probleem.. zeer frustrerend.. maakt niet uit waar je voor naar de dokter of kliniek moet.. je moet letterijk op je knieen vallen en een hard aan die witte jassen trekken.. en dan nog.. hopeloos.. groeten ppolleke

----------


## zirus

Bij allergien ligt het probleem vaak in de darmen. Probeer je darmen een opkikker te geven met kefir en kokosolie. Op makersdiet.nl vind je meer informatie hierover.
Sterkte met een goede oplossing tegen mondbranden.

----------


## ppolleke

ppolleke zegt.. als het om een 'echte' allergie gaat zal het 'probleem' redelijk vlug gevonden en opgelost kunnen worden.. helaas meestal gaat het om 'cross-over-voedsel-intoleranties' en die zijn bijna niet te vinden.. dwz. voedsel dat op zichzelf geen probleem vormt of allergie-achtige reactie uitlokt.. doch als het om verschillende soorten 'voedsel/stoffen' gaat die niet tegelijkertijd te verdragen zijn.. is het soms/meestal niet te vinden.. omdat sommige stoffen die je 2-3 dagen geleden gegeten hebt bvb. vandaag nog actief zijn.. en alzo de problemen creeren.. zelfs met een volledig uitschakel-programma soms niet te vinden. En ppolleke kan het weten.. 9 dagen kliniek-opname met dubbelblind onderzoek.. geen resultaat.. daar sta je dan.. weeral(!)..

Moge je probleem snel gevonden worden.. groet ppolleke

----------


## paula verwinnen

Hallo,
Had ook dezelfde klachten vanaf september 2011, ben bij een stomatoloog geweest, kon niets vinden, dan naar allergie, kon ook niets vinden, eindelijk heb he zelf ontdekt e mede dankzijde apotheker, kan niet tegen medicatie waar als hulpmiddel magnesium in is, zodus al mijn medicatie moet oplosbaar zijn of met bolletjes in een gelules, de moed niet opgeven, weet het sinds 3 weken.

Groetjes
Paula

----------


## paula verwinnen

Hallo,
Paula nog eens, spoel je mond met melkwei, verkrijgbaar bij drogist of biowinkel, dat helpt ook
Slaapwel

----------


## johanns

heb je ook last van witte of rode afwijkingen van het mondslijmvlies? indien ja, vergelijk je symptomen met die van _Lichen Planus_ of eventueel _candida_. 
meestal ook relatie stress.

----------


## rossa

Ik heb in oktober 2011 last gekregen van mondbranden. Om gek van te worden, maar dat hoef ik niet uit te leggen. Verschillende onderzoeken via kaakchirurg en neuroloog, scan gehad.Bloedonderzoek gehad en getest op een tekort op B-12.Alles bleek in orde te zijn!!!! Wanneer je op internet gaat zoeken lees je vaak over een tekort van B-12.Wat overigens moeilijk is om vast te stellen. Drie weken geleden heb ik vitamine B-12 gekocht en ben drie tabletten per dag gaan slikken.Na twee weken waren mijn klachten bijna verdwenen!!! Of het een samenloop van omstandigheden is weet ik niet, maar mijn klachten zijn voor 90% verdwenen.

----------


## ppolleke

Beste Rossa, idd. een vitamine B12 tekort (en nog vele andere oorzaken zijn mogelijk).. vit.B12 echter via bloed afname zegt niks over hoeveel B12 er in je lichaams-cellen zit. Dus alvast beter even B12 of complex prikken (laten prikken). bvb. Neurobion zonder voorschrift in Belgie maar andere merken waarschijnlijk beter wat betreft de " bewaarmiddelen ".. want die in Neurobion (hello neen bedankt.. misschien voor enkele keren ok denkt ppolleke).

Hormonale schommelingen door welke redenen dan ook.. en de lijst gaat verder.. hopelijk word je probleem door B12 injecties opgelost (orale inname zal helaas niks opleveren ).

Groet ppolleke

----------

